# Keecai's WIP - (CSM based robot army)



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hello,
I decided to start myelf a WIP for my current project. I am attempting to build a Robot themed army using the CSM army list to keep it all legal and above board!

The idea is an army of rock hard heavily armed robots, i am undecided if i will be using some humans to be in charge r not, with possbily some mechs as the bigger models piloted by humans. (deamon prince, tanks, obliterators,etc). i was inspired by a guys thread i read a year or so back called Proiteus, and his renegade mechanicus army. so some credit belongs to him!

I decided on the CSM list due to the number of high T, S, SV models and with some very machine like stats such as Plague Marines FNP and 1k Sons Slow and Purposeful rules. 

So to get started i have made a prototype, as of yet still incomplete for a plague marine model. it needs some slight aditions with green stuff still such as wires and an ammo feed for the gun.

First issue i have come against is how do i give robots grenades?? i considered some form of launcher such as a Tau underslung launcher, any ideas??

Here are the first photos, i will update this as and when i can, please give any feedback or suggestions.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I really like this and have been waiting to se what you would do since I saw your armylist where you explained the concept.

Remind me of the the Palidin Knights from epic.

Can't wait to see how you meet the challanges of all the CSM troop types and vehicles.

Reppage +


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Remind me of the the Palidin Knights from epic.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you meet the challanges of all the CSM troop types and vehicles.
> 
> Reppage +


I actually thought you'd used a plastic Paladin to make this, took me a couple of seconds to realise you hadn't!

I really like the concept and execution of the model and I think going underslung would probably work best for the grenades, though something on the back of the carapace, similar to Mega Armoured Ork Nobs, might work too.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

I decided i gonna go for shoulder mounted launchers, gonna use sentinel smoke launchers and cut doen chaos smoke launchers. will post up some photos once i got them done


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

This is an awesome idea. Fluff-wise, you might consider using 'nid rules too. Synapse=wifi. heh. But I think CSM was a good call; they could fit a robot army without too much problem.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

i did consider nids expecially with the new codex, but there were too many weak / numerous troops choices, i wanted something more elite. some of the MCs would have fitted the bill perfectly tho!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Update*

Ok,
So i have been busy for a while with other stuff but managed to get 4 (half of squad) built up and mostly complete.
I have decided against the chain feed for the guns and have added a second arm with hand holding a chain weapon rather than being attached to it. 
i have also experimented with several head designs and two types of shoulder mounted grenade launchers, i feel the larger smoke launcher type is the better but want some variety.
Also had a shot at a plasma gun, i wanted it to retain the plasma core thing from the marine ones so i just used the front half of one mounted on a rear burst cannon with some extra wiring.

Anyway enjoy

(note i have had trouble uploading my pics as it reverts to an error page) will try again later...


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Here are the photos


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude that is just so fucking cool. +rep on the way for sheer creativity.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Freaking sweet!

Are these going to be Adeptus Mechanicus/Dark Mechanicus Robots? If so, have you given any thought to your Champions and characters yet?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

this is an awesome teaser, can't wait to see how you'll progress with this


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Vredesbyrd said:


> Freaking sweet!
> 
> Are these going to be Adeptus Mechanicus/Dark Mechanicus Robots? If so, have you given any thought to your Champions and characters yet?


Na think i gonna go with the CSM list. These were my attempt at plague marines. 

Need some help with the champ as i wanna use a power fist but dont wanna just use a power fist is you get me. was thinking of power claw or making a servo arm kinda thing. any ideas???

I am not sure if i am gonna include any humans in it at all... was gonna have some piloting the bigger mechs but might leave if all automated. (hard to choose..)


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Update...

Ok i have got some more progress on the mechs...

This is my latest for what will be the Rhinos, with possibly Havoc launchers. I have designed them as insectoid robots based, as you can guess on a devilfish. These use parts from about 7 kits and few other odd bits. 

Let me know what you think...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I would stick to the theme, no flesh bags!

Love the walker, how many of those legs do you think you are going to need for the army?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

That is so fucking sweet. +rep

As for the background for your army, I would recommend going with saying it's a Legio Cybernetica force, you can still use C:CSM but just use that as your background.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a great idea. Can't wait to see more!k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A truly revolutionary take on an army. So very impressed with the robots. Have you thought about defiler legs for the transports. In my opinion thet are one of the most versatile bits available. And they are available from bits suppliers in packs of 4. 
Most impressive work. I look forward to seeing more.
Rep


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> I would stick to the theme, no flesh bags!
> 
> Love the walker, how many of those legs do you think you are going to need for the army?


I recon its gonna be a fair few! i got a lot lying around tho....




Scathainn said:


> That is so fucking sweet. +rep
> 
> As for the background for your army, I would recommend going with saying it's a Legio Cybernetica force, you can still use C:CSM but just use that as your background.


I am not too familiar with this background, better do some reading!



shaantitus said:


> A truly revolutionary take on an army. So very impressed with the robots. Have you thought about defiler legs for the transports. In my opinion thet are one of the most versatile bits available. And they are available from bits suppliers in packs of 4.
> Most impressive work. I look forward to seeing more.
> Rep


i will likely use defiler legs for the land raider or larger vehicles, didnt want to make this look too powerful as its only a rhino!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Evil robots! thats so cooool + rep That tank is going to look awesome when it's finished

Skar


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A good idea and well converted.

Reversing the Terminator bodies is simple but look very different.

My only slight niggle is the "Rhino"; at the moment it still looks very Tau. It might look more Mechanicus with more imperial or chaos bits to break up the sweeping lines of the hull.

Looking forward to more of this; and some painted models (hint, hint).


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> A good idea and well converted.
> 
> Reversing the Terminator bodies is simple but look very different.
> 
> ...


yea, yea.... i will get around to painting them sometime i am sure! was gonna go for a gritty white and black with red trim??
The army as a whole is gonna have a fairly tau / eldar theme to it, with regards to the moulded metal hulls etc.. it was never intended to be strictly a mechanicus army as such, just me own invertion.

Withe regards to your "Rhino" comment i think i need some names for stuff.... i provisionally call it a CRAWLER.. original eh?? any ideas??


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keecai said:


> The army as a whole is gonna have a fairly tau / eldar theme to it, with regards to the moulded metal hulls etc.. it was never intended to be strictly a mechanicus army as such, just me own invertion.


I misremembered your first post; re-reading it it actually says it was _inspired_ by a renegade Mechanicus army:blush: 



Keecai said:


> Withe regards to your "Rhino" comment i think i need some names for stuff.... i provisionally call it a CRAWLER.. original eh?? any ideas??


If I remember correctly, Tau and Eldar names are translations or imperial designations, so it depends on whether you want to use what humans would call it or what the army itself would call it.

If you are using what the army would call it then robots are usually portrayed as structured and logical, and without strong metaphor; maybe a alphanumeric designation based on basic hull + special adaptation + weapons load, e.g. LW-T10-LS for large walker that transports 10 standard troops and carries a light support weapon.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Not a bad idea....
i was gonna add robot like codes to the armour on them once painted so that might work. may give them a code and then nickname! with code painted on what it is.
cheers


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

.....also looking back at my posts, my spelling and grammar is really bad!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Ok, Latest addition to the line up...(while i wait for some parts to finish off my others!)
The Obliterator (counts as anyway)
The idea here was simple. A massive robot that is armed to the teeth with a vast array of weapons. I also wanted to again make it look tough to fit inline with the others.
Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Lookin good keep up the great work


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another great concept.

I am jealous that you have some many different kits to bash.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant, very clever combination of parts used to produce a very impressive model. Couldn't be better.(except painted i guess.)


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

This looks really awesome, but where do you get the legs for the infantry, they dont look very familiar to me =/


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Karnox said:


> This looks really awesome, but where do you get the legs for the infantry, they dont look very familiar to me =/


infantry legs are a combination of tau stealthsuits and necron warrior legs


----------



## dedredhed (Jun 22, 2010)

lol, cool model


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Painted!!*

Ok,
Here is my first one painted up. It needs some touching up here and there but basically complete and fairly happy with it. (needs basing too but i will do that when they all done)


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

that looks really sharp, sir. i like the colour scheme also. +rep for the whole idea :grin:

one minor suggestion though, the model needs a bigger base - i feel the model looks a little top-heavy on [what i'm assuming is] a standard 25mm base.

can't wait to see some more painted up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive painting; particularly the smoothness of the white.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice job so far. The idea is original and well done. Your robots kind of remind me of the Geth from Mass Effect, for those who dont know and have an Xbox 360, go get the game :mrgreen:

Keep up the great work


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i so didnt play my original character named.... otep (surprise there O_O) through into mass effect 2 

i really dig the robotic evil minions of doom... it looks amazing but i do want to know what bits you used... i see termy, stealth suits... and then i get lost 

but, dose it mean the lord is going to be a pissed off computer programmer O_O

i knew i shouldnt of yelled at the guys at blizzard!!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Otep said:


> but, dose it mean the lord is going to be a pissed off computer programmer O_O


Possible!! lol.



Otep said:


> i really dig the robotic evil minions of doom... it looks amazing but i do want to know what bits you used... i see termy, stealth suits... and then i get lost


The infantry are Stealth suit legs/necron legs, chaos terminator body, chaos smoke launcher for shoulder launcher, SM shoulder pads, Necron Arms, Ork Chainsword, Ork Shoota/necron gun, IG head facing down, Terminator back lower section for eyes, tau drone gun cut up!!! for the waist! think thats about it.....


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Ok, so the first 8 man (robot) squad is ready, just needs to be based, but that will be done at the end when i decided what base style i wanna use.
So in this squad are the 2 plasma guns, champ with power fist, and 6 regulars. These will be the plague marines (counts as), 
let me know your thoughts!!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are awesome. Great idea, great converting, great painting. +rep!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

What basing options are you considering?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Really liking this idea you got going on!
I personaly feel, that your models need to be dirter, but that's just me.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Very well executed conversions in that unit! k: I like how you've made subtle differences in the unit even though they are "robots" and probably mass produced. Gives a personal feel and hints that they all have different functions (maybe even a "will of their own" :O).

I did notice a hint of mould lines on some of the weapons, doesn't matter much for these finished guys but when you build some more try to get rid of them or they might ruin your otherwise magnificent job 

I second the question about basing, aswell as the suggestion of making them a bit dirty, at least at the feet/leg portions. Some "dust" or similar effect would be nice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> I second... the suggestion of making them a bit dirty, at least at the feet/leg portions. Some "dust" or similar effect would be nice.


Without seeing it on particular models I cannot be certain; however I am not a fan of dirt and damage in general as it can too easily take over form the rest of the model.

As white is a tricky colour that you have currently wrestled into submission, I also foresee a risk that it will make it look like poor white rather than deliberate dirt.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing, amazing stuff. The best conversions are the ones where you have to struggle to see what each part is. Gives it a really unique appearance.

+repz0rz


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Without seeing it on particular models I cannot be certain; however I am not a fan of dirt and damage in general as it can too easily take over form the rest of the model.
> 
> As white is a tricky colour that you have currently wrestled into submission, I also foresee a risk that it will make it look like poor white rather than deliberate dirt.


I was of the same feeling, although the angle i have taken the photos from makes it hard to see, the lower legs below the knees are considerabley darker than the rest. 
i did to keep dark lowlights in the grooves to take the edge of the white, but i am far too scared to try to dirty them up now!!!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Sir,
This is one of the most impressive and original armies I have ever seen. To me, this is up there with Svatmetall's Death Guard, and MrChaos's Angrymarines & World Eaters. The painting is smooth, and clear, and the use of the bits is creative.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

looks good!

domo erigato, mr.robato, domo, domo!:laugh:


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Ok so i have made a prototype of a new model...
This is gonna represent the 1ksons. It is designed to be slow and very robotic, it loses the human aspects such as arms (and knee joints) in favour for weapons and piston like legs. 
These will be rubricks with a slightly larger one similar to my first infantry models being the scorcerer.
The large "bulbs on the shoulders will represent shield generators for the Inv save (so will be painted with the fins glowing)

Let me hear your feedback?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keecai said:


> It is designed to be slow and very robotic, it loses the human aspects such as arms (and knee joints) in favour for weapons and piston like legs....
> 
> The large "bulbs on the shoulders will represent shield generators for the Inv save (so will be painted with the fins glowing)


Both very good ways of representing the rules.

I am looking forward to seeing the finished squad.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

I am not sure if these will end up getting a finished squad any time soon.... Will probably paint this one up to see how it looks, but the bits used are a bit harder to come by than the others.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!
That looks so cool!
Very nice and crisp, i congratulate your hobby skills!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Very creative! I like the one painted on page 3 alot, reminds me of a Tau model for some reason. I look forward to seeing more! Keep up the good work mate, have some rep


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Love the paint job. Reminds me of the Mechs from Mass Effect.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hey yea.... i see where you coming from. are they in the first mass effect??? i dont remember them!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

there from number two! lol

i really dig the Tsons one  this is going to be one hell of a unique army when its done


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Now comes the big question, are you planning to do a demon prince? Opportunity fo an award winning model right there, especially with your skills. This whole threas is packed with brilliance.
Rep


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

how in the name of the goddess would you make a robot stand in for a DP? 

giant mechwarrior models like the diheshi (spelling?)


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

I am currently in the process of a robot commander. Its about 90% done now. its "winged" and has wrist mounted "flamers" to account for wind of chaos. its a fraction taller than a wraithlord and much bulkier. pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

OK, Here is my first squad of Obliterators (mechs)
They have some similarites but the idea was to make them armed to the teeth with an assortment of different weapons.... (i know some weapons are not included in obliterator weapons but they can be counts as...)

Let me know what you think??


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

they look so awesome, and by the way, how did you make the third ones wrench think, the robot with the missile launcher and flamer under the wrench. I can see the first one is the bottom of a HF with chainsaw teeth and something else, the second has sentinal leg bits but cant figure out the third =/


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

Loving the robots mate, great & interesting use of parts! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Karnox said:


> they look so awesome, and by the way, how did you make the third ones wrench think, the robot with the missile launcher and flamer under the wrench. I can see the first one is the bottom of a HF with chainsaw teeth and something else, the second has sentinal leg bits but cant figure out the third =/


The first one is actually the left overs of the cockpit section from the war walker parts used with chainsaw teeth added.
the second one is a sentinel leg with feet pieces
The third is an obsolete IG doser blade hydraulic strut with ironclad dreadnaught claw parts for the pincers

not bad guessing tho!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is honestly one of the absolute coolest conversion based armies I have laid eyes one Keecai. I would rep you for it again if it would let me


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keecai said:


> OK, Here is my first squad of Obliterators (mechs)
> They have some similarites but the idea was to make them armed to the teeth with an assortment of different weapons.... (i know some weapons are not included in obliterator weapons but they can be counts as...)
> 
> Let me know what you think??


Infinitely better than the putty accident that is GW Obliterators.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow this is a great army. This is giving me all kinds of ideas for starting robot army which is my ultimate goal. Very good job on this entire army from begining to end.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha you should start a webgame called "guess the bits"


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Infinitely better than the putty accident that is GW Obliterators.


true on both points. I thought I was the only one that thought that they just took a bunch of weapons and green stuff and added it to termies to make the mold.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Those are some fantastic conversions!:victory:


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*The Commander Is Here!*

Ok.... Finally here is my first proto type for the robot commander. 

This will represent a deamon prince with wind of chaos (plasma flamer in this case!!) 

The jump pack / wings will represent wings..... suprisingly....

It stands roughly as tall as a wraithlord but has much more bulk to it.

Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

Absolutely amazing, this is the most original army i've ever seen, definately an inspiration to any aspiring modellers and converters out there like me :grin:
+ rep!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i dig the DP thing-ma-bob.... i would say it looks bad ass but! it has no paint.... thats when the detaills REALLY shine  

untill then, yet again i dig this log!


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been sitting here, reading through this entire project log... and am absolutely amazed. Very original army with a lot of character.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

AMAZING


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keecai said:


> Ok.... Finally here is my first proto type for the robot commander.


Yet more brilliance.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit that is good. You seem to have a knack for bits selction and combinations thereof. Everything fits, looks like it belongs and compliments the others around it. Truly impressive.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Been a while without an update.....
I have reposed the commander slightly to look more realistic (pictures to follow once camera working!)

Other than this i have had failed attempts at the Berzerkers!
I have decided on a head and general look i am going for but...
I am having trouble coming up with a convincing way of mounting 4 arms on a torso for the berzerkers....
i have been using necron arms as they are smaller but i need a suitable torso to fix them to, any suggestions???

I am also having trouble with the legs, i do not want to resort to just stealing complete legs such as marine legs, any suggestions here???


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats just...epic. I am sitting in awe.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have you thought about building off a fantasy skeleton?
Similar to necrons, but would add variety, I would think you would be able to just add in other little bits like marines lower legs/feet.
for the four arms, maybe look at something similar to a techmarine?

waiting in anticipation for the next update.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

You sir, are what most converters dream of: A creative mind with enough inspiration(and perhaps money) to create an army which invokes awe on about everyone who as any ties at all ti the warhammer 40000 universe. Good job, and keep up the good work!

And some rep is definitely in place here


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Keecai said:


> i need a suitable torso to fix them to, any suggestions???
> 
> I am also having trouble with the legs, i do not want to resort to just stealing complete legs such as marine legs, any suggestions here???


Not sure how it would fit with your plans; however, you could try using the lower half of a Tau drone so there are two arms emerging from the bottom like a reversed V and the other two where the weapon/sensor/whatever usually mount.

Hovering would also hint at bursts of speed which matches Furious Charge.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Hello....
I know its been a long time since i last updated this thread.... or made any progress with these conversions but here is the latest. 

To represent the Berzerkers i have 2 varients and i need some feedback on which of the 2 you prefer.

The main chassis and design of both is the same, i had to abandon the "chicken legs" as it did not look good after about 10 different attempts so i went for standard legs, but slightly longer than the plague marine types. This was to make the whole set up slightly taller and imposing. The all have a shoulder mounted "bolt pistol" which was made from a hurricane bolter, and mounted smoke launcher stolen from a sentinel.
The difference come in at the arms, The first has the original set-up with 4x necron arms. The second has 2x marine arms.

So what do you all think, firstly on the design and then on what set-up. 4 arms, 2 arms, or mix of both!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN! 
jk
I like the necron arms it seems more killy aggression than the marines... however the marine arms remind me of a guard perhaps skull champiosn can have the mairne arms as they are stronger and more skilled... just a thought, glad your back at it!
+ rep


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Yea, not a bad idea,
Think the champ will likely have fists, so might model him with larger marine arms and twin fists..


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I love this. I cant believe I have been in the dark on this project. Great job! I love what you have done! + rep for great conversions, originality, nice paint scheme, and the fact they are still chaos!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You're back:victory:

Both designs look good; overall I prefer the 4 armed version slightly as it looks more like a thrashing robot.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the necron arms work better  

it looks more mechanical vs the marine arms which sort of reminds me of a weird prototype of a dread


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

yea, think i am gonna go for the 4 arms, now. I will get the bodies and legs built up while i continue to comtemplate this point....


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It lives!

Well kinda.

Good to see the thread moving along again.

I'm in the majority here on the arms question, the 4xCron looks better. Although as you say maybe SM ones will be better for the Champs Power Fist.

Great work, this is one of my favourite armies bout.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that the x4 Necron looks awesome, though cluttered. But the SM arms too human. perhaps cutting the marines at the wrists and making chainblades for hands?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i thought a good idea if not to late would be to have marine style arms perhaps with necron hands holding the chainswords (top arms) and then for the second set of arms using necron arms but as above with no hands and ends of chainsaws etc...

that way they look like they have 2 main arms and then 2 lil' killy arms to chop up everything else.. might give the model a bit of depth aswell..

however as stated before at some point i htink you should do some hovering troops i think that would suit (maybe for raptors?)


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

*Then there were 8!*

ok,
Here are the 8 zerkers completed. The champ has fower fists made from wraithlord hands and some odds of wiring here and there. The other 7 are all 4 armed and equipped with various swords, chainsaws, chainswords. 
The hardest part by a mile with these was using those damn necron arms, they are so flimsy it was anightmare posing them at all... and i dont think they will take much of a beating before they fall apart!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Next up on the modelling board is a "defiler"

This is gonna be a 2 legged robot, hopefully about as tall as a regular defiler and quite bulky in nature. i am gonna be using claw like arms for the CCWs, underslung flamers on the arms, and shoulder mounted heavy weapons, battlecannon and reaper. 

Probably gonna change the battle cannon to an energy weapon of some form, and the reaper into a large minigun (you know what i mean!)

Any suggestions??


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Assault Cannons look cool on anything... and maybe an Ion cannon from a hammer head.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Assault Cannons look cool on anything... and maybe an Ion cannon from a hammer head.


Agreed about the assault cannons! was gonna go larger tho, probably devil fish burst cannon with extra barrels added to make a massive rotary cannon. 

I did not think of the ion cannon. Thats a great idea... if i have any....
Was gonna keep to the plasma theme so might use some of the glowing sections from plasma varients to spice it up!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

hell, I'll send you the ion cannon to see it on these!


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

The Defiler Chassis is now done!
Here is the basic structure with some of the weapons options made. It is not by any means complete and requires all the trim and details adding to finish it off.
But... this is a guide to how it will look.
There are also the 2 arms with built in heavy flamers and a converted ion cannon to represent the main battle cannon.
let me know what you think?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

How tall does that thing stand? It looks huge! Possible double up for a war hound Titan!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not quite tall enough for a warhound, more like a knight paladin.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Its not quite that big but stands about 14cm tall to the top of the gun.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is magnificent. The proportions, conbination of bits(i have difficulty recognising some of them) and the pose work very well. I did up a bipedal defiler ages ago but yours is far superior. Most repworthy.


----------

